# S3 black optics wheel specs



## metrshr (Jan 26, 2016)

Hey guys:

Considering an S3 and was wondering what the wheels specs are for the black optics package?

I have a set of VMR 701's 18x8.5 offset 45 and centerbore 66.6 and was hoping they'd fit. 

Anyone know?

TIA
Kevin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmic_man (May 27, 2000)

*Specs*

They are 57.1 bore, which means you will need rub rings, al

19x8 - ET 49, 57.1

235-35-19 tires. 

Hope that helps...


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Why do you refer to S3 "black optics" specs? Doesn't the S3 black optic package come with the same wheels' options?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

BETOGLI said:


> Why do you refer to S3 "black optics" specs? Doesn't the S3 black optic package come with the same wheels' options?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Depends on market...In Canada, black optics does not change the wheels, but in the US, the black optics package changes the wheels.


----------



## India Whiskey Charlie (Feb 15, 2006)

BETOGLI said:


> Why do you refer to S3 "black optics" specs? Doesn't the S3 black optic package come with the same wheels' options?


Same size/offsets but different style...


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

India Whiskey Charlie said:


> Same size/offsets but different style...





VWNCC said:


> Depends on market...In Canada, black optics does not change the wheels, but in the US, the black optics package changes the wheels.


Thanks guys! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

I must say black optics looks so freaking nice... definitely a must get package for the S3 in my opinion.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

VWNCC said:


> I must say black optics looks so freaking nice... definitely a must get package for the S3 in my opinion.


+1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crackkills (Mar 10, 2007)

BETOGLI said:


> +1
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On any color black optic looks good but I think on black you can go without optic and still look good. I am still bothered by the fact that the Super Sport Seats don't come with power. I have the titanium and it breaks up the dull black interior. The SSS seats sure look sweet and give it a much classier look. I stumbled across the Sepang that I own as I was actually on my way to Tampa to pick up a white one that I was getting a great deal and decided to stop by the Orlando dealership and they got the Sepang the day before. 

The black optic, bang and sport package were a must along with tech package. Nothing against white cars but I don't think I would've been happy with white although the deal in Tampa was awesome. 

The S3 is such an awesome car. I have 8200 miles on it and I bought it 8/21/2015!!!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

crackkills said:


> On any color black optic looks good but I think on black you can go without optic and still look good.


+1.


----------

